# Autocruise Starfire



## 99041

Can anyone advise if they have had as much trouble with their Starfire as my partner and I have had, mainly with the electrics, in just four short months of ownership.

We bought it used, but only 9 months old with 1200 miles on it. When we viewed it the "nice man" could not get the step down, we where told it was likely a flat battery, strange as everything else worked. never did find out what that problem was.

The very first time we took it out we found the two main electric sockets did not work, this resulted in the replacement of the management control unit, the next time out the extractor did not work, blew a fuse. The next time out the two bulk head touch lights did not work, never did find out what was done to fix them.

Two weeks ago when we started up the engine to leave our driveway, there was this "buzzing", eventually traced to the area near the door. I hasten to add that at this stage the step was retracted. The only way we could go away for the booked weekend, and stop the buzzing, was to disconnect the step switch.

Though not in the owners handbook, and not mentioned to us by the salesman when we collected it, I believe the buzzer may be a warning device when you start the engine to advise the step has not been retracted. As advised the step was retracted and in any case coupled with the buzzer would not deploy nor detract, it was broken.

It was back in with our supplier yesterday (names with held as I am beginning to think we have the "Friday afternoon vehicle" and it is therefore not them, no wonder the previous owner got rid of it with only 1200 miles on it, must have taken a killing on trade in as it had a fair number of extras fitted) However back to the story, when I went to pick up the van last night, 1 mile down the road I noticed the buzzer again, on turning round and taking it back to the agent the technician met me and I asked him to stick his head through the window, "oh I wondered what that noise was" it appears they did not know the system had a warning device either and they are Autocruise suppliers. The step is now deploying and retracting but the buzzer remains on either out or in if the ignition is on, as of close of play last night the Starfire is still with the dealer, and alas the warranty runs out tomorrow.

We looked extensively at M/H's before we decided the Starfire was best suited to out particular needs, length for the drive way, just two of us etc. Brownhills offered us an unregistered one for just less than what we paid, but with the low mileage, extras and (womens thing) the upholstery colour we picked this one. Based on experience to date this range may not be our first choice for a replacement. _(Though I do add that when ever I have needed to speak with Autocruise customer service division they have been most helpful, todate)._

Derek


----------



## 99041

*Autocruise Electrics*

MY PREVIOUS NOTE, if could be construed that because I mentioned Brownhills people putting 2 and 2 together would in this case get 5. I hasten to correct this possible missunderstanding, we did not buy from Brownhills, they where mearly one of the suppliers we had looked at, the Starfire we bought was not from them

Derek


----------



## geraldandannie

Sorry you've had so much trouble, Derek.

Although I don't have a Starfire myself, I've read a lot of good reports on here about that range of Autocruise vans., and their build quality.

It sounds like the problem is with the dealer you bought it off. For their 'technician' to "wonder what that buzzing sound was", and to let it go out of the workshop, is incredible.

The other problems sound like they've been fixed. Annoying, certainly, but nothing permanent, I hope. This step thing sounds weird - the switch that detects the position of the step must be working properly, because you're able to start the van. The problem must be elsewhere.

Might I suggest you tell the dealer you are detailing all of the problems, and will write to Autocruise if they aren't fixed soon. The last thing a dealer wants to have is trouble from one of their manufacturers.

I don't know the legal situation with warranties, but I would guess that pre-existing conditions (e.g. the step) must continue to be covered until the problem is sorted. You might even be able to negotiate an extension to the warranty, based on the list of porblems that you've had.

Good luck. I hope you get everything sorted soon. Once again, it sounds like a dealer, or a person that works there, doesn't understand much about motorhomes. :? 

Gerald


----------



## lookback

I have an autocruise. May I suggest that you ring Autocruise Aftercare (Tel: 01709 577531) and explain to them the problem. I have found them to be extremely helpful and at times have ordered spares from them (habitation area only). It is quicker than going through a motorhome dealer. Autocruise are holding an "open weekend" at their factory in Mexborough 29Sep - 1Oct.


----------



## 99041

*Starfire problems*

Gerald, many thanks for the response. My train of thoughts would be similar to yours, however I cannot hold the supplier responsible for all the faults which seem to be developing.

You are correct on the last issue, how they could miss the constant buzzing and then not know what is was about rather amazed me. Both the supplier and Autocruise have been helpful whenever I have had need to contact them, cannot complain in this area. (How do I hold the dealer responsible for knot knowing about the buzzer, when it is not even noted in any of the handbooks)  But granted you would have thought they would have been keen to understand what was buzzing.

However this is the first M/H we have owned and was purchased after a lengthy search of units and manufacturers and it has rather taken the edge and pleasure off owning one. Its has got to the stage in just 4 short months that we joke with each other before we set off now, taking bets on what is going to fail this time out.

Thanks again

Derek


----------



## geraldandannie

That is so sad. Owning and using a motorhome should be a wonderful experience, and most (all?) people on here enjoy that experience.

Thanks for sharing this, and I hope it's helped  

Gerald


----------



## 99041

Many thanks to those taking the trouble to respond.

I do stress that on the occasion I have need to contact Autocruise or supplier they have been most helpful, I started this to try and get a feel of anyone else experiencing reliability problems. I did get in touch with Autocruise, knowing the warranty was due to expire, to see if they provided extended warranties which I could buy, sadly no, but again my supplier advises they are usually very good with "out of warranty" situations.

Based on the information my supplier is giving I do not perceive having any problems with"out of warranty" faults, (within a reasonable time anyway) it is just the inconvenience of getting the van back and forth to the supplier, round trip of about 50 miles and not having everything functioning when ever we are away.

Derek


----------



## 96566

*Just a Thought*

Hi Derek...

Sorry to read of your problems must must say that to a greater or lessor degree we all get these kind of problems... It has passed into folklaw that it is all part and parcel of owning a motorhome.

To offer you some crumb of comfort...our round trip from Worthing on the south coast to our nearest dealer is nearer 200 mile round trip..

And remember when you are all fixed and there are no further problems You will be away and enjoying your motorhome..

Pull up by the roadside..feet up... Mug or glass in hand looking at that wonderful view...

It don't get better than that...

Be happy and keep safe...

Kim.


----------



## 100390

Dear All, Glad to say the step was fixed last week, only took a week. It had to go to an auto electrician specialist.

Not quite sure what they found but somthing to do with to feed wires and one earth instead on one and one.

Derek


----------



## davoscar

*Autpcruise Starfire*

Hello Derek
Sorry to hear about your troubles with the step and glad you got it fixed now. We have had our Jolliet for just over a month now (should explain its exactly the same as a Starfire, just badged Pioneer) and it has been terrific. Previously we have owned an Autosleepers Clubman which has an awesome reputation; our Jolliet is equally as good in terms of build quality and I endorse all the comments about Autocruise and their after-sales - very helpful! Hopefully your episode is now behind you and you will many years of good motorhoming. By the way the shower-room in 'our' motorhomes is just about the best in the market at this size! Another quality of Autocruise is their willingness to make modifications to their standard range - we managed to get two forward facing belted seats in ours which is what we wanted (they are as rare as hen's teeth in small motorhomes) and they are brilliant then as I had said I had reservations about loss of storage (because you lose one of the long underbench seats) they fitted a fixed gas tank (standard in a Pioneer Darwin) at their cost! thus giving the storage back... not bad eh? All the best David


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Glad all now seems to be well and you can enjoy the van to 100%.

We are delighted with our Starfire EL and as mentioned Autocruise must be congratulated on the build quality and the fact the vehicle can be ordered with so many options, when you are spending that much money on a new van it is great to get exactly what you really want.

Our Starfire is only three months old but I was expecting a few teething troubles, so far absolutely nothing so I am keeping everything crossed! I hope you can now grow to be as pleased with yours!

Good luck
David


----------



## WALKIE32

*STARFIRE*


HI ALL.
We have just been away for weekend in our brand new Starfire and we were very impressed with cruise control . We sailed along at 65 and the n board computer trip type thing showed 32.5 MPG.
Dont like the way the water is put into tank but suppose we will get used to it.
I have asked Autocruise to let me know if plugs are supplied in the sink and showerr tray and our hasnt got any.
Another weird happening was during the night we were woken to the sound of the pump working albeit it only for a few secondsw. SPOOKY!!!
Also dont like the sound of the charger but again suppose will get used to it.


----------



## WALKIE32

Just got plugs from autocruise plus they have answered all queries by e-mail. GREAT OUTFIT


----------



## olympus

*autocruise starfire*

 Hi all, Getting the hang of this forum idea. Brill eh!, Just bought a 2005 starfire(first motorhome)and it seems to fit what we needed. But the real clincher was the seat belts. Strange how a two berth has extra belts for passengers and most 4/5/6 m/homes do not. would not like my grandchildren rattling round untethered in the back of any vehicle I was responsible for. If there is any more Starfire owners out there i would appreciate any plus and minus points they might have. 
Regards Olympus


----------

